

Ask HN: Best translation services - jpn

I&#x27;m looking to translate my website, iOS app, and iTunes copy. Luckily, I&#x27;m already set up with internationalization -- just need someone to actually translate.<p>Anyone have any recommendations? Obviously, I&#x27;m looking for high quality and a low price.
======
dboles99
Try www.uni-edit.net for English to Chinese and Japanese translations. They
are an academic editing and translation company, but I had them do some
translation work for me and it was awesome. They only use human translation
and don't use machine translation, so you get a much better quality that reads
like native speakers of Chinese and Japanese with backgrounds in marketing
wrote your website.

